# How to make a woman feel special....



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

How do you make a woman feel special?

Do you take her somewhere special, beach, restaurant?

Do you make her a custom meal with candle light, music?

Is it as simple as doing something that doesn't cost a thing?

What is your version of making a woman feel special?

Discuss.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I predict that this thread will be enlightening.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Paint her with radium so she can glow in the dark.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Is it as simple as doing something that doesn't cost a thing?


You would have thought so eh!!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

:wife :hide


jk of course


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I just pick up the phone and give her a call.


----------



## jhinds (May 30, 2011)

From personal experience, being spontaneous and taking initiative seemed to work. And yes, it doesn't have to cost you anything.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

A woman? What woman?


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

Soowoop said:


> Give her a facial


Only if she wants it and you warn her first though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

Soowoop said:


> Give her a facial


Will try this on the next woman I see. Will let you know if it worked


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Chocolate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

D'avjo said:


> You would have thought so eh!!





jhinds said:


> From personal experience, being spontaneous and taking initiative seemed to work. And yes, it doesn't have to cost you anything.


This and money one seem to be the favourite so far.



Phel said:


> A woman? What woman?


Any woman a man finds as special.

As an example, I saw this one woman who likes this guy and he took her to a vineyard, had a walk, wine together on first date.

Then zoo visit on second date.

Helicopter ride over city on third date.

She said he is 101% what she wants.

One wonders is that because he is making her feel special.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Girl with a pen said:


> People like all different types of dates, the consistent thing to remember, whatever it is you're doing, is to give her 100% of your attention.


That is what I hoped the answers would be along the lines of.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> That is what I hoped the answers would be along the lines of.


I'm a woman and don't even know what I'd hope for along the lines of a date. The last two people I've spent time with, left me to pick everything about the events.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Phel said:


> I'm a woman and don't even know what I'd hope for along the lines of a date.


Maybe it is the unexpected destination and what happens on a date?

A surprise sort of thing.



Phel said:


> The last two people I've spent time with, left me to pick everything about the events.


I've noticed older women tend to do that too. Pick time, place.

Maybe it's a modern day trend? :stu


----------



## GeorgeMilton (Oct 15, 2019)

If you are lucky enough for it to be true, tell her that no one else makes you as happy as she does- that she alone is on your mind and in your heart, and that when she isn't in your arms she is in your dreams. Tell her that you feel lucky to have met her, and that you never will forget the day you did, that the moments you share are special and the depth of your feelings are almost more than you can bear, yet something you hope never to lose. If you can say that without lying, then she will feel special I think.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

GeorgeMilton said:


> If you are lucky enough for it to be true, tell her that no one else makes you as happy as she does- that she alone is on your mind and in your heart, and that when she isn't in your arms she is in your dreams. Tell her that you feel lucky to have met her, and that you never will forget the day you did, that the moments you share are special and the depth of your feelings are almost more than you can bear, yet something you hope never to lose. If you can say that without lying, then she will feel special I think.


I love your answer, George. I was going to post something stupid like 'don't flirt with other women when you're out,' but I thought your response was really thoughtful and beautiful &#128539;


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm....I think it depends a lot on whether or not she wants you to make her feel special. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> What are you gonna do Op make her feel special by responding when its unwanted lol


Good point K. She could be having a bad day at work and doesn't want to feel special.

So we determined timing of making her feel special is key. :sus :stu

The women on here are telling us men what to do, so. opcorn


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> Im having tht much of a bad day at work I do what I want.


Ok, noted.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I wrote a longwinded reply to this based on stuff I have learned.. but honestly, my opinion now is.. dont. Basically.

I mean, sure, be nice, and respectful and be yourself on a date or whatever, but I think you will be way more attractive if you don't actively chase her, and try to make her feel special. It's different in a relationship I think, when you are both equally chasing, and putting effort in, but I feel like its a value thing on a date, if you go all out on the romancey ****, you might just come across as having to "win" her, and so on. I don't think that's the way to go about it, better to not actually care too much and be yourself.

Probably. I don't think anyone really knows.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Punch her in the arm & run away giggling, works every time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Turn her into a street:


----------



## GeorgeMilton (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks Green, glad you liked it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

GeorgeMilton said:


> If you are lucky enough for it to be true, tell her that no one else makes you as happy as she does- that she alone is on your mind and in your heart, and that when she isn't in your arms she is in your dreams. Tell her that you feel lucky to have met her, and that you never will forget the day you did, that the moments you share are special and the depth of your feelings are almost more than you can bear, yet something you hope never to lose. If you can say that without lying, then she will feel special I think.


You'd think that, however in the 21st century, this is now the easiest/quickest way to get her to run to her social medias to talk about the OMG creepy stalker dude who is hella obsessed, like OMG.


----------



## GeorgeMilton (Oct 15, 2019)

Evo1114 said:


> You'd think that, however in the 21st century, this is now the easiest/quickest way to get her to run to her social medias to talk about the OMG creepy stalker dude who is hella obsessed, like OMG.


 She's only going to social media to brag, obviously.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Listening to her. Comforting her when she needs to be comforted.

Cooking for her. Spoiling her. Rubbing her feet.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

I listen to her, I look in her eyes and drink in her words, I give her genuine and real compliments. I ask questions and am interested in her answers, I remind her she's beautiful even when she doesn't think she is. Mostly I flirt and laugh, at her jokes even if they aren't funny.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Take her shopping and pay for everything. (just kidding - sort of)

Go shopping with her and let her look at all the clothes and shoes she wants. (and say they look good) 

(I usually ask for a chair though but I'm getting pretty old)


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

harrison said:


> Take her shopping and pay for everything. (just kidding - sort of)
> 
> Go shopping with her and let her look at all the clothes and shoes she wants. (and say they look good)
> 
> (I usually ask for a chair though but I'm getting pretty old)


omg there's no worse hell than going shopping with a woman. when i go to hell i'm sure my ex will be there waiting to go shopping for the rest of eternity


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

andy1984 said:


> omg there's no worse hell than going shopping with a woman. when i go to hell i'm sure my ex will be there waiting to go shopping for the rest of eternity


Just wait till you've been married for 30 years mate - you'll get used to it. 

(no, you won't)

I actually don't mind it sometimes - but like I say I pretty much always ask for a comfortable chair. They often even have them at the end of the change areas. It does feel a bit creepy sitting there sometimes though. :roll


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> omg there's no worse hell than going shopping with a woman. when i go to hell i'm sure my ex will be there waiting to go shopping for the rest of eternity


Your ex should probably meet a guy I used to know. I'd explain but I share the same stories over and over on this forum and it doesn't really matter.

OK he enjoyed going shopping with women I guess because he liked living vicariously through them at times (he didn't get the experience he wanted with me lol. I mean I used to like shopping as a teenager but only in one specific area of London which was full of alternative shops and market stalls and stuff.)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I might be one of the only men in the world that loves shopping malls. My wife couldn't care less about them - but I actually love them. The ones in SE Asia are the best.

Not necessarily looking at clothes though.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

How to make a woman person feel special....

There you go I fixed it for you. Feel free to reread this post until it clicks.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sekiro said:


> How to make a woman person feel special....
> 
> There you go I fixed it for you. Feel free to reread this post until it clicks.


but what if its specifically boob related? (or a gender role thing etc etc)


----------

